# Paint stripping help needed!



## Redwater slot (Jun 27, 2012)

After three easy off oven cleaner in a bag baths at a about 1hour each bath,this white nomad that was covered in red paint still has red paint in the door jab and crevese, anyone have any suggestions how to remove the last bit of paint?I used the same process on a orange nomad and all the black paint came right off after the second bath!


----------



## Redwater slot (Jun 27, 2012)

Scratch that remark about the orange nomad,they both still need help!


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Some guys use a toothbrush to scrub the joints out. Hope this helps you out.
>Tom<


----------



## Illinislotfan (Mar 8, 2009)

Try a toothpick in the seams.


----------



## Redwater slot (Jun 27, 2012)

Thanks,those are both the result of toothbrush scrubbing and a little use of exacto knife.I stopped use the exacto as it was to sharp and started to remove some plastic on the orange nomad.


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

try soaking them overnight in 91% alcohol .
I use it to strip the AW looney tunes cars paint.
or soak them in ezoff overnite .
use a round wood tooth pick to remove paint from the door jambs.
I use real small plastic containers with a lid to soak my slot car bodies .


----------



## warnergt (Feb 9, 2000)

\

Easy-Lift-Off (ELO) is the best for removing paint. It is safe for plastic bodies.
http://www.amazon.com/Floquil-Testor-Corp-ELO-Remover/dp/B000BQSKQE


----------



## Tuxedo (Dec 14, 2011)

Did you try a bath in Pine -sol for a day or two? That's what I have used with good success. Haven't had a problem with the door jambs or creases yet. The paint is most likely the culprit here, not being made for the application or not primed undrneath


----------



## hartracerman (Jan 9, 2005)

Don't use ELO on johnny lightnings it makes the bodies brittle.


----------



## Redwater slot (Jun 27, 2012)

Thanks to all the above!Five bag baths in EZ off, two in pine Sol,two in 91%alcohol in a jar, a couple of fabulousa washngs did the job!:thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Looks like the key ingredient to a successful strip job is ... persistence!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

And ther you have it, the famous white Nomad. Congrats on the save...RM


----------



## SuperDave321 (Mar 10, 2015)

YaY! Now,, You thinking about painting it? SD


----------

